
Futuristic Play by Andrew Chen: Rule of thumb: Is 1-9-90 really correct? - jkopelman
http://andrewchen.typepad.com/andrew_chens_blog/2007/04/rule_of_thumb_1.html
======
danielha
The hurdle is converting spectators to creators. It's important to remember to
cater to spectators and make the transition to creator as easy as possible. No
registration for much of the good stuff, but make the process as easy as
possible when it becomes necessary.

Incentives is the key here. You want to say, "Come on in and just have at it.
But if you take a couple seconds to sign my guest book, look at _what else
you'll get._ "

